# Is reading a book (or reading anything in general) an example of Ne or Ni?



## MD_analyst (Jan 29, 2018)

Is reading a book (or reading anything in general) an example of Ne or Ni? Or does it have anything to do with cognitive functions at all?


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

I try my hardest to read books but I just can't because of my lack of intuition. I flick through the pages helplessly as words rush by me.

No. Is breathing Se?


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

I am Ne dom. When I read history books suddenly I understand physics, but not necessarily history


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I would think it just a person thing, any function could enjoy reading for different reasons. Maybe Ni/Ne wants more perspective, or Fe/Fi sees application in it, etc.


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

Just like pro-gaming is a clear Ni or Ne


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

The act of reading itself would be Se, I think. 


How you process what you read would trigger all the other cognitive functions.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

I think it comes down to how you see the book in its entirety, as an abstract concept... (otherwise it would be sensing)

I guess Ni would integrate/assimilate the book (as a whole, in an abstract way) into their worldview and Ne would just see it as an external concept, not minding it afterwards.











But the act of reading on its own doesn't depend on a specific cognitive function


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

MD_analyst said:


> Is reading a book (or reading anything in general) an example of Ne or Ni? Or does it have anything to do with cognitive functions at all?


No.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

No.


----------



## SpaceMan (Dec 11, 2014)

MD_analyst said:


> Is reading a book (or reading anything in general) an example of Ne or Ni? Or does it have anything to do with cognitive functions at all?


It's information processing based on observation. I wouldn't attribute it to perspective and/or imagination alone - maybe a combination of sensation, judging and imagination. Basically, C.J's entire cognitive function arsenal.


----------



## knitsix (Jun 21, 2018)

Don't forget that if you don't have Se in your stack, you can't see, feel, hear or sense anything.


----------



## BlackPanther101 (Aug 6, 2018)

AzV said:


> I am Ne dom. When I read history books suddenly I understand physics, but not necessarily history


WELL NOW THAT YOU MENTION IT. this is extreeeemely accurate for me as well fellow Ne-dom. I am reading Daniel Kahneman's; Thinking Fast and Slow and constantly come up with new Fortnite strategies and strategies to cope with people.............

Reading is very enjoyable in that sense


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Persona Maiden said:


> I would think it just a person thing, any function could enjoy reading for different reasons. Maybe Ni/Ne wants more perspective, or Fe/Fi sees application in it, etc.


However, in the end, ONE particular function will be the most useful at reading and understanding. Since intuition is heavily used in reading, it's theoretically either Ne or Ni.
I think that's what OP was trying to get at.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

ANAXEL said:


> However, in the end, ONE particular function will be the most useful at reading and understanding. Since intuition is heavily used in reading, it's theoretically either Ne or Ni.
> I think that's what OP was trying to get at.


I actually disagree, all the functions can be involved in reading, I don't think any function has an edge per say, and as for being useful for reading, that would be any perceiving function. Perceiving being to gather data, and S or N can do that.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I love reading history books. But so does my dad snd he's ESTP. Si maybe? However, my sister is also ESTP but she doesn't like history books, more biographies, probably just personal taste though I guess. 
However, unless I'm really enthralled by a book I can only read like two pages before getting bored, but when I am enthralled with a book I could read it in one night like I did a few weeks ago.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

@MD_analyst I think every function can be used while you read. 'Cause function is cognition and not behaviour.

While you read, for example, fiction: 

*Se* Are trying to know the story's narrative as it is?
*Ne* Are you comparing that story with other unrelated stories you already read and seeing the common general pattern in the stucture of stories in general? 
*Ni* Are you guetting a sense of where the narrative is going and synthesising the main point the author was trying to make?
*Si* Are you absorbing all the significant descriptive details of the story and processing their symbolic role in the story?

*Fi* Are you evaluating how much you like or dislike the story and why?
*Fe* Are you evaluating how good or bad the story is according to an outside standard for stories? 
*Ti* Are you evaluating the consistency of the story and if all the information makes sense togheter? 
*Te* Are you evaluating, in that story, what is and what is not applicable in the real world?

There are a lot of other examples. You will use a lot of functions while you read a book.


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

AzV said:


> I am Ne dom. When I read history books suddenly I understand physics, but not necessarily history


If this isn't the most relatable Ne thing I've ever read...


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

poco a poco said:


> If this isn't the most relatable Ne thing I've ever read...


Well I was watching a short history video on mid-19th century Prussian politics and suddenly understood the whole postwar German project that is the EU.

:tongue:


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

It certainly has something to do with cognitive function, just not really cognitive functions.


----------



## confusedasheck (Jan 8, 2016)

Hmm, maybe I misread the question.
Are you asking if reading books really a sign of someone being a intuitive? Like theres some people who say "I read a lot of books, I must be intuitive?

I am noticing some people are getting the question wrong. Although, their points are not wrong.


----------

